# How could they be so off in age?



## Dodgewoman (Dec 28, 2013)

We rescued a pup from a rescue in TN. I was told she was born around 9/20 so about 14 weeks when we got her. Well, I got the paper work with her and it said her bday was 9/13. Ok so a week younger. I brought her to the vet today for a quick check(we got her Friday) and they realized she has all her adult teeth and figured her to be about 6 months! Now I'm wondering who lied and why? Not that it matters much as she's ours now and we are all deeply in love with her. I'm also wondering how big shell get? She was supposed to be an cattle dog/mastiff mix but I see no mastiff in her at all just cattle dog. She's currently 26 lbs. is she full grown by now? I hope not as we would like hew to be slightly bigger to keep up with our Great Dane,lol







this is her the night we brought her home


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## CptJack (Jun 3, 2012)

Birthday being 9/13 means she's actually a week *older*, which would put her at 4 months old, and frankly? That gives you a two month difference, and that's about when baby teeth go or start going, but it's not an exact science and varies quite a bit within the 4-6 month range. If they based this starting on when they first saw her, she still would have had baby teeth or baby teeth just starting to go, and she teethed fast/late/early - 

Well, they went with what the teeth were telling them, but it's still just gonna be a best guess. 

Which is also, honestly, what your vet's guess is.


----------



## Dodgewoman (Dec 28, 2013)

So basically they could have thought she was 4 months and didn't really lie to us. and she really could be 4 months or could really be 6 months. I just hate not knowing for sure,lol


----------



## babydmnc (Dec 8, 2008)

It is hard to pinpoint age sometimes, especially with overworked rescues. Being off by 2 months doesn't seem like much at all  

Some have luck with estimating adult size by doubling their weight at 4 months so you would be at roughly 40 pounds? Never an exact science but enjoy her, she is cute!


----------



## jsca (Dec 10, 2013)

For what it's worth, we once got a "3 year old" anatolian mix from a petsmart adoption. Imagine our surprise when three years later he died of old age; vet told us he was actually closer to 18 when he passed. 

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Dodgewoman (Dec 28, 2013)

Wow, now that's way off in age!

Yes, 40lbs would be great 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------

